# I.B.O switching to all Rinehart in 2013???



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

That would make me happy!


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

All rumor at this point. No doubt


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

Hopefully not. If so they are disregarding all the time, effort, and money that tournament shooters go through to be on a comPetive level at judging mckenzies. And the sportsmens clubs money into purchasing targets so they draw The tournament shooters. Would this open the door for Asa to start a northern triple crown, when all the ibo shooters revolt against the target change?


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

gjstudt... I heard this from a well respected pro which I'm sure you are familiar with. Just wanted a thread to voice the opinions of the tournament shooters so they don't go through with this.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Theres no doubt in my mind that a swtich to Rinehart targets would put an end to the I.B.O. Hopefully they poll their sanctioned Sportsmen's Club before they even entertain the idea.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

turkeywhisperer said:


> Theres no doubt in my mind that a swtich to Rinehart targets would put an end to the I.B.O. Hopefully they poll their sanctioned Sportsmen's Club before they even entertain the idea.


I think there may be more clubs already using Rineharts than you think. When we used them the replacements were so much more affordable than Mckenzies. Im not sure now since Mckenzie uses a replacement kill now too instead of the whole midsection. We used Rineharts back when ASA had them and I think most people liked them.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Theres a ton of clubs using Rinehardts that arent I.B.O sanctioned in my area but the clubs with Mckenzie's seem to draw more of the I.B.O shooters. My club for one jsut sold off 50 Rineharts because all of our shooters wanted Mckenzie's so they could practice for I.B.O shoots. The sportmen's club dont have the money to keep jumping back.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

At most shoots ibo does not buy those targets the clubs that put the shoots on does.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

A target is a target. You can judge yardage, or you cant. The same shooters who rule from hunter class to open Pro would still dominate on Rineharts. Personally, I think the Mckenzies look better. However, I could care less what they use. It would suck to see it happen as a lot of clubs have purchased Mckenzies to please cry babies, but from a tournament perspective, who cares. If the type of target you shoot "throws you off" you need to re think how good you are. I kust love the "freakin Rinehart" excuse. Gary Studt, Levi, Jack Wallace,... They'd all still smoke it regardless.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would hope they don't change, alot of people have alot of money invested in Mckenzie targets for the sake of practicing on what you shoot in tournaments. Yes, the guys that are winning on the Mckenzies will still win on the Rhineharts or R&w's or whatever they shoot at. But they probably won't be thrilled about buying all new practice ranges to do so.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

why would they want to switch? don't understand the logic here.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Pro class numbers will go down if they make the switch


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Babyk said:


> Pro class numbers will go down if they make the switch


I agree


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

will the numbers go down or will rhineharts sales go up? the reason everybody wants to shoot mckenzies is because that's what I.B.O. uses, well what if they switched, would everybody want to shoot rhineharts?


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

It all comes down to target integrity.. I heard either the fees go up or targets get moved back farther... The targets are taking a pounding... Heard it straight from the president... ( the target yardage and pricing). Big shoots are having a hard time making ends meet...


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't hear the ASA crying about not making ends meet. They shoot Mckenzies and pay out a he'll of a lot more in prize money. The entry fee is about the same IF you shoot the Money class in the IBO shoots. I wonder if Rinehart is just trying to buy some market share by offering their targets to Ken Watkins knowing that they will recoup any losses 10 fold by the guys that will want to change their practice range targets?


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

i dont care what asa or ibo use as long as they can come up with a target that lasts so when the clubs buy them to please certain people the clubs can make it. thats what i support


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Pro's won't want to have to buy targets for two different practice ranges. I think the class would die at the IBO shoots.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

The r100 shoots are always low on attendance because so many people hate reinharts Target is a target they are all different and challenging i would never not attend a shoot because they dont have a certain brand of target. IBO isnt ASA so why not switch. The pros will still go if they want a pro class to shoot in.


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

didnt asa try this a few years back


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

How about another question. Why can't rhinehart and mckenzie have the same scoring? Why doesn't IBO and ASA mix it up a little, if a club has mckenzie and another has rhinehart just shoot. Pros will be able to tell what kind of target they are shooting. My 8 year old can tell the difference between a GMC truck and a Chevy truck from a long ways away. 


Hoyt CRX 35


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe some people are misinformed on this thread. Most pros and quality 3d shooters judge the target size to determine the yardage. A rinehart white goat looks at least 4 yards closer than the nckenzie white goat due to the chest size. And that is mainly why most Ibo/Asa shooters only shoot mckenzie ranges during practice.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

noXcuses said:


> I believe some people are misinformed on this thread. Most pros and quality 3d shooters judge the target size to determine the yardage. A rinehart white goat looks at least 4 yards closer than the nckenzie white goat due to the chest size. And that is mainly why most Ibo/Asa shooters only shoot mckenzie ranges during practice.


Couldnt agree more! The cost and rings have very little to do with it! I'd say Rinehart just wants a share of the market.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Rinehart or MacKenzie, I would like to see the scoring rings changed to real world kills. a half circle behind the front leg on the deer, 1.5" radius in the lower third of the chest would be an 11 (heart). A bigger half circle behind the front leg with a 3.5" radius would be the 10 (lungs). The shoulder and almost to the diaphragm would be an 8 (hope you get something vital and penetration). You hit foam other than these you get a deduction (penalize the maiming of an animal). That would be more in line with what you are trying to accomplish with practice for hunting. What does anyone think about this? or is this a topic for another day?


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

Majority of the clubs in our neck of the woods have Rinehart targets in fact our club has over 100 of them they are the better lasting and more realistic looking target. The mckezies have musculature showing on the targets that in real life you would not see due to the hair or fur on the hide of the animal. It is only there to be "tells" for the target archers to locate the scoring rings. The Rineharts outlast the McKenzies by quite a few years. I believe that if an organization wants to bolster attendance and grow additional charter clubs going with Rineharts would be a great move. As I said our club has over 100 Rineharts and puts on a 40 - 50 target shoot every month from March to September with 2 shoots in May, we average 120 - 200+ shooters a month and draw people from 100 - 200 miles away. In the long run the IBO would be better off with the Rineharts from a financial view and lastly The Rinehart 100's I have attended have all been packed with people that come from very long distances at times to attend. I hope the IBO does go to the Rineharts it would truly be to their advantage.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

3-d tournaments are not practice for hunting for the serious shooters it is a competion to see who scores the most points,


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

This just confirms what we already knew......opinions are as different as people. I think the Rineharts look "cartoonish", and are much less "real" than the Mckenzie targets. JMO


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

they should just do 20 mckenzies and then 20 rineharts,then its equal.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like Old Man Archer noted, we have all Rinehart targets and club is noted for being one of the highest drawing 3D clubs around our area. I was Sec/Trea here and of the last year I held the position 144 shooters per event was the average. I believe we had 211 shooters once that year.

The one club that does have all McKenzie targets, the president said if they got 50 shooters they would be happy.

If a deal is in the offing I would expect the IBO went to Rinehart, not Rinehart coming up with some deal to grab more of the market.

Yes, Rinehart was the ASA target several years back, but due to cost Rinehart could not withstand the loss. The ASA/McKenzie deal is far different and so far doing well. Again, it took the Rinehart losing money to come up with a better deal.....

Now do some thinking. The McKenzie targets are sold off at every ASA national event. So storage and trucking a huge number of targets from one event to another is not envolved. Like any manufactured item, cost is held down through volume. Example may be extreme but; 1X sells for $5.00. 2X sells for $7.50.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The McKenzie foam is getting better every year and the XT cores are inexpensive. :wink:

I like the looks of the McKenzies better.

I go to the R100's to shoot giraffes, Rhinos, and demons. You can't do that at the IBO with Rhineharts.

With that said, I hope they don't switch, because my club has all McKenzies invested.

But .... I would support them, even though I am ASA sanctioned.


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

I really suprised that both the ASA and the IBO have not come to some agreement to petition both McKenize and Reinhart for a standardized tournament size targets.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Archerywarrior said:


> they should just do 20 mckenzies and then 20 rineharts,then its equal.


now this would be interesting!!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

markb317 said:


> 3-d tournaments are not practice for hunting for the serious shooters it is a competion to see who scores the most points,


True, but I did not say to do away with scoring, I say make it more challenging for the hunters and "the serious shooters". Award points to those shots that are good kills, take away points for the bad-great premise for "competition". Higher risk/reward because the 11 sits lower in the 10 and a low miss would result in a deduction. Serious shooters who do it for the competition should love that. IBO promotes ethical bow hunting, so what could be more ethical than this?


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I would shoot it either way. I do think that pro class might suffer a little but that might open it up a little for som people to move up.


----------



## bmeese21 (Feb 13, 2009)

More realistic. I disagree. Who hunts for a king cobra and big foot.


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

I see the poll is close. I wonder how the poll would go if the Ibo or Asa actually polled their shooters at their shoots. I mean they are the people that really matter in this decision right????


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

I mean they are the ones providing the money at the shoots


----------



## bmeese21 (Feb 13, 2009)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, I go to a ASA shoots, but haven't made it to any IBO shoots yet. I hope ASA stays with McKenzies. I like them better.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I think that Mckenzies are more realistic looking and I prefer to to shoot them but I like to shoot and enjoy myself so whatever they have I guess then I'm going to whatever they have


----------



## josephhamilton (Sep 7, 2011)

they have a tournament like that called T.H.E.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I shoot both Rineharts and McKenzies. McKenzies shine and show contours that you don't see on real deer. I think people like them because the point lines show up better.

We're talking national level, but I've been to some 3Ds where just about all 3D companies targets we on the course. Longhorn, Delta, and whatever. They "died" the same way as the next.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

I seriously doubt many pros would quit if they switched. Some may not be happy but they didn't get into this sport just cause they used McKenzies. A lot of the shoots around here may have both, give me either or, I look to shoot 3D and don't care which manufacturer it is, they are both decent targets.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I understand noone hunts cobras and bigfoot but who also hunts with a 30 inch stabilizer and 4 power scope? a truly good archer should be able to judge the distance to the target no matter what the target is, and no matter what type of target it is it is the same course for everyone your shooting against anyways.


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

I think it just comes down to how much abuse a target can take... I like both targets.. But.. I think that I.M.H.O.. Rhinharts targets will last longer.. I was told they would like to up the distances by 5-10 yards. To help on longevity.. I also heard that they would like to up entry fees..


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

gen2teg said:


> didnt asa try this a few years back


yes they did and reinhart did not hold up there end of the deal and mike tyrell ran them off, they were supposted to supply new targets for every ASA Pro-AM and they brought some new, some used with holes in them and so forth, reinhart did it to themselves with ASA


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright let's make a new poll. You have to have an Ibo or Asa shooter number to vote. This is like letting Mexico pick our next president


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

all the clubs in our area here in central Ky shoot McKenzie targets but 1. the club that doesnt does not get very many shooters outside of their club members. the shooters we ask all tell us they want to shoot the McKenzie target and thats what we give them. if we had to change it would bankrupt our club and we would have to fold up. we have about 50 or 60 of them and if we had to go buy that many new targets then its over.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

ky hammer said:


> all the clubs in our area here in central Ky shoot McKenzie targets but 1. the club that doesnt does not get very many shooters outside of their club members. the shooters we ask all tell us they want to shoot the McKenzie target and thats what we give them. if we had to change it would bankrupt our club and we would have to fold up. we have about 50 or 60 of them and if we had to go buy that many new targets then its over.


It might not bankrupt your club as long as the ASA doesn't switch to Reinhart's, then the sale of used targets could be an option. But if the ASA also switched then your used target market is only going to be individuals for back yard use if your lucky.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

The rineharts are probably more fun for the hunter class and kids class shooters. The comp shooters want mckenzie so they can practice judging and shooting them. When i ran 3-d at my old club the rineharts where more cost efficent with plugs,now mckenzie has plugs so it would seem a club would have to poll there shooters and remeber one thing as a club the hunter class shooters pay the bills we use to get 75 to 100 plus hunter shooters compared to the 20 to 25 comp shooters,and that number was with having booth sets of target brands. If they change we just got to shoot the rineharts,if not we shoot mckenzies either way we will all shoot like someone else said ,cause we like to shoot.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

I totally agree.


osuhunter2011 said:


> A target is a target. You can judge yardage, or you cant. The same shooters who rule from hunter class to open Pro would still dominate on Rineharts. Personally, I think the Mckenzies look better. However, I could care less what they use. It would suck to see it happen as a lot of clubs have purchased Mckenzies to please cry babies, but from a tournament perspective, who cares. If the type of target you shoot "throws you off" you need to re think how good you are. I kust love the "freakin Rinehart" excuse. Gary Studt, Levi, Jack Wallace,... They'd all still smoke it regardless.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Give 'em a mixture of Rineharts AND McKenzies, and better yet do NOT tell them which exact 20 will be shot at all majors for the entire season...Tell them that ANY of the assortments of Rineharts AND McKenzies can and will be used and no two tournaments will be the same animals put out on the 20 or 10 -target courses....
See how many wealthy folks can purchase and own ALL of the Assortment of Rineharts AND Mckenzies and "memorize" ALL of them and keep them straight?
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

field14 said:


> Give 'em a mixture of Rineharts AND McKenzies, and better yet do NOT tell them which exact 20 will be shot at all majors for the entire season...Tell them that ANY of the assortments of Rineharts AND McKenzies can and will be used and no two tournaments will be the same animals put out on the 20 or 10 -target courses....
> See how many wealthy folks can purchase and own ALL of the Assortment of Rineharts AND Mckenzies and "memorize" ALL of them and keep them straight?
> field14 (Tom D.)


How many other archery venues can you shoot, in which you don't know what target face you will be competing on, until you step to the stake? Some guys have spent years learning to judge target size, and it's cost them money to do so. Yes, they could learn the Rhineharts also but at even more expense. Clubs all over are suffering, travel costs are through the roof and equipement is expensive. We all do what we have to in order to participate. I guess the whole point is we have to hope the IBO will consider all this before they make their decision. Then we will all have to decide how much expense we are willing to put out to play the game.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

hrtlnd164 said:


> How many other archery venues can you shoot, in which you don't know what target face you will be competing on, until you step to the stake? Some guys have spent years learning to judge target size, and it's cost them money to do so. Yes, they could learn the Rhineharts also but at even more expense. Clubs all over are suffering, travel costs are through the roof and equipement is expensive. We all do what we have to in order to participate. I guess the whole point is we have to hope the IBO will consider all this before they make their decision. Then we will all have to decide how much expense we are willing to put out to play the game.


Well your point is well taken...BUT....then again, since most 3-Ders think 3-D is ALL about JUDGING...then lets take it back out of the hands of the wealthy that can afford $2,000-$3,000 and have the land to place those targets on so they have the upper hand...by making ANY of the entire line of Rineharts and McKenzies available at any time and any place in any order. Then, let's check out the JUDGING versus memorizing "the test" and "teaching the test".
Sure, you still have to make the shot, too. Even at 3-D, you don't know which of the 20 in use that year is next....for sure, until you have kept track of what you've already shot...then as the last half wears on, the odds of you knowing what is next keep going up. Short course, versus long course and all that stuff.
Like was stated earlier, a target is a target...and you can judge or you cannot judge...but OWNING THE TEST certainly gives a very strong advantage to the "rich and famous" over the rest of the pack. TRUE and REAL "surprises" would be neat to have.
Besides that, the HUNTING venue is definitely one where you have little to no clue of which target is going to appear at a given time...unless you have it spotted ahead of time and are calling it in; even then, you aren't sure of the size and positioning you will have until the "moment of truth." It isn't likely to give you one full minute or two full minutes standing there while you ogle and decide what distance to shoot it for, and due to varying sizes and positions, you can't BUY or MEMORIZE that test either.

The other venues...FITA field, and yes, you KNOW which targets you will shoot on the unmarked half and even what size they are...but you don't know the distance, and cannot move the site after the first shot...so you gotta judge and make the shot too.

The other venues don't require a $2,000 - $3,000 investment to "buy the test"...that can be done for around $25 maximum expense. Once again, making the shot on each "station" *multiple times* is the key element of those games.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

field14 said:


> Well your point is well taken...BUT....then again, since most 3-Ders think 3-D is ALL about JUDGING...then lets take it back out of the hands of the wealthy that can afford $2,000-$3,000 and have the land to place those targets on so they have the upper hand...by making ANY of the entire line of Rineharts and McKenzies available at any time and any place in any order. Then, let's check out the JUDGING versus memorizing "the test" and "teaching the test".
> Sure, you still have to make the shot, too. Even at 3-D, you don't know which of the 20 in use that year is next....for sure, until you have kept track of what you've already shot...then as the last half wears on, the odds of you knowing what is next keep going up. Short course, versus long course and all that stuff.
> Like was stated earlier, a target is a target...and you can judge or you cannot judge...but OWNING THE TEST certainly gives a very strong advantage to the "rich and famous" over the rest of the pack. TRUE and REAL "surprises" would be neat to have.
> Besides that, the HUNTING venue is definitely one where you have little to no clue of which target is going to appear at a given time...unless you have it spotted ahead of time and are calling it in; even then, you aren't sure of the size and positioning you will have until the "moment of truth." It isn't likely to give you one full minute or two full minutes standing there while you ogle and decide what distance to shoot it for, and due to varying sizes and positions, you can't BUY or MEMORIZE that test either.
> ...


I understand your point now. We as IBO shooters can voice our opinions but when it all comes down to it, the IBO will make their decision; we will have to abide or move on. Change in format is never accepted by all..


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I suppose if we can print life-size paper targets of all the 3D targets, then the "cost" to memorize will go down substaintially. :wink:


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

I absolutely HATE the idea of changing targets and I'll be the first to admit it's for personal reasons. I shoot professionally and have invested a lot of time and money into learning how to judge animals based on their size. I currently own over 50 McKenzie animals and feel that I need these to be competitive at my level. I used to own some Rhineharts several years ago when we shot them in the ASA. If we switched to them in the IBO guess what??? Yup... I'd have to go get some of those again. You HAVE to have 3D animals to be competitive at the top level. You simply can't go out and practice judging rocks and trees and expect to have the same results. You would certainly see a drop in many people's scores if we switched to them and then ultimately a drop off in the pro participation for those who can't afford to get targets and get left further behind. 

I do somewhat resent the "cheat sheet" analogy though because if it was a "test" like mentioned above, then whoever studies the hardest should get the best results. This studying comes from studying targets.....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

EGriggs said:


> I absolutely HATE the idea of changing targets and I'll be the first to admit it's for personal reasons. I shoot professionally and have invested a lot of time and money into learning how to judge animals based on their size. I currently own over 50 McKenzie animals and feel that I need these to be competitive at my level. I used to own some Rhineharts several years ago when we shot them in the ASA. If we switched to them in the IBO guess what??? Yup... I'd have to go get some of those again. You HAVE to have 3D animals to be competitive at the top level. You simply can't go out and practice judging rocks and trees and expect to have the same results. You would certainly see a drop in many people's scores if we switched to them and then ultimately a drop off in the pro participation for those who can't afford to get targets and get left further behind.
> 
> I do somewhat resent the "cheat sheet" analogy though because if it was a "test" like mentioned above, then whoever studies the hardest should get the best results. This studying comes from studying targets.....


Eric,
NOBODY said the word "cheat"...not at all...BUT....being rich and well off enough to own the targets is a HUGE advantage, and you even yourself admit you couldn't compete at the highest level without them? I agree that he/she that studies the best and hardest should get the best results...but, on the other hand, by giving the exact 20 targets that will be used, it slants the tables even MORE to the rich that can purchase them every year or replace with the ones that are changed. 
My point is that by mixing them with both Rinehart and McKenzies and it is wide open as to what is going to be out on those courses...come what will and as they may each event during the season, then JUDGING YARDAGE...and ascertaining distance that way makes it "closer" to the same playing field from one person to the next, be they rich and famous or not having the money to purchase 80-100 foamies.
You and I both are aware that KNOWING THOSE TARGETS stone cold WILL make a huge difference, but if there were suprises out there on the courses every week and at every event, and there isn't any way to figure out what is coming next...it would level the field more; at least in theory.

Then comes, as you and I both know so well...just because you KNOW the distance....doesn't mean that you necessarily can make the shot; that is where the cream will always rise to the top, that is, in the ability to judge AND the ability to make that one properly executed shot.

Of course, in ASA, with K45 and K50, it could matter some by knowing the "test" because there too, there is a distinct advantage to those that own the animals and study the test as opposed to those that have a list of the animals but don't have the resources or money to purchase them.

I just don't think it should be a nearly mandatory thing to HAVE TO invest $2,000 - $3,000 in order to be competitive. In the other venues, you don't have to invest that into the targets, but you DO have to invest a huge amount of time, dedication, practice, perfection, and effort to make those shots go where you point them; no doubt about that, as you so well know and do such a fine job of doing just that...right into the X! HAHA.

I simply toss this out as an alternative to help level the field and not give such a huge advantage to those with money that can afford this stuff. Nothing derogatory about it, just plain fact/opinion.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

noXcuses said:


> Alright let's make a new poll. You have to have an Ibo or Asa shooter number to vote. This is like letting Mexico pick our next president


Guess I have a hard time figuring out how you know who the ibo and asa members are and who isn't?


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I reserved a ASA range this year and will pick it up in Kentucky I hope they don't change targets! I agree if you want to try and get better then you better have your own ASA range or have access to one. I don't like going to clubs or shoots that don't use the targets that I will see in the ASA. If your not practicing judging distance off targets you will see in competition then I think you are just peeing in the wind!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Rineharts are really good targets but then so are the new Mackenzie's so I don't see a problem.
As for all this buying targets and learning all the sizes, I thought it was unmarked distance shooting anyway so just learn to judge the distance better. The targets are not exactly far away in the iBO anyway, it's not like you are trying to be accurate on a goat at 65yds like some countries do.
Out to 40yds I am normally within 2 or 3 yards in my guess, still can't hit the thing but I know how far away it is


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

bmeese21 said:


> More realistic. I disagree. Who hunts for a king cobra and big foot.


 The Big foot is if I remember a Delta target which is a sister company or parent company to McKenzie and the Cobra is a Rinehart novelty target as is the mosquito but then the Mckenzie Rascals targets are similar to them. Oh by the way take a few pictures of some deer in the fall and see if you can find the shoulder muscles , not gonna happen.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

bmeese21 said:


> More realistic. I disagree. Who hunts for a king cobra and big foot.


Now, I don't go looking for them, but if I see one of either in the WV hills- I definitely want to be versed in killing 'em!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Exspenisive enough for ASA clubs to carry all Mckenises. Now someone who travels and is serious ASA/IBO would have to buy Rhineharts
for practice.

Dont make it any more exspensive on archers than you have too. 
DB


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anybody have a list of the 20 targets ASA is using this year? I'm late to the game, I know. Reason for wanting to know is to see what targets you would get when purchasing a course this year. I checke dthe website and couldn't find a list.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Must be great to have the money to buy the targets that will be shot at national level 3Ds. But I wonder. How many stock car drivers have their own Daytona track in their back yard?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I talk to two guys who travel to IBO around the US. They said if IBO goes to all Rhineharts they wont be traveling to the events.

ASA best tournament assc. going and this would just give these guys reason to stay home and not shoot IBO.

Already own two ranges of Mckenises now and wont being buying Rhineharts.

Doubt you will see Rhineharts in Oklahoma clubs. ASA state and were keeping it this way.
DB


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Okay all you rumor addict's:
Having just attending the IBO Board of Directors meeting held yesterday here's the truth, don't care if this is a thread killer or not!!!!
This is the year the IBO seeks bids for our target contract. We have or will soon be contacting ALL 3D target manufactures requesting their interest in bidding on our target needs for the next several years. These bids will then be reviewed by President Watkins and presented to the IBO Board of Directors at our fall meeting. At which time an announcement will be made. Bing Bang Boom end of story!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

NYS REP said:


> Okay all you rumor addict's:
> Having just attending the IBO Board of Directors meeting held yesterday here's the truth, don't care if this is a thread killer or not!!!!
> This is the year the IBO seeks bids for our target contract. We have or will soon be contacting ALL 3D target manufactures requesting their interest in bidding on our target needs for the next several years. These bids will then be reviewed by President Watkins and presented to the IBO Board of Directors at our fall meeting. At which time an announcement will be made. Bing Bang Boom end of story!!!


Same thing I heard. Heck I don't even shoot IBO and heard this. No big secret! 

Still the same ole mystery who getting the contract.
DB


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

NYS REP said:


> Okay all you rumor addict's:
> Having just attending the IBO Board of Directors meeting held yesterday here's the truth, don't care if this is a thread killer or not!!!!
> This is the year the IBO seeks bids for our target contract. We have or will soon be contacting ALL 3D target manufactures requesting their interest in bidding on our target needs for the next several years. These bids will then be reviewed by President Watkins and presented to the IBO Board of Directors at our fall meeting. At which time an announcement will be made. Bing Bang Boom end of story!!!


Buisiness as usual. :wink:


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I remember when ASA went to all Rineharts and had a five year deal. I also remember that Rineharts tried to pull one on them right before G'ville the last year. They wanted an extra five dollars per shooter for the privilege of shooting their targets and thought they had ASA by the preverbials. This is when ASA went back to McKenzies. I would be scared of getting into a contract with them.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Must be great to have the money to buy the targets that will be shot at national level 3Ds. But I wonder. How many stock car drivers have their own Daytona track in their back yard?


well put!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Giving people lists of targets to be used so they can learn them beforehand is like allowing site marks on people's risers. It's an unmarked sport do why help people gain an edge like that. Mix the targets up so no one knows them before they get to the peg.


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like practicing on the same brand targets that I will see at national events just as much as the next guy, but as the archery captain st my local club I realize that providing that luxery isn't always feasible. And I know that if the IBO switches targets companies ill be there shooting anyway. I love the sport and the competition way to much to stay home for such a rediculous reason.


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

Hopefully ken thinks of all the sanctioned clubs and shooters who bought 3d targets to practice judging when he makes his decision.


NYS REP said:


> Okay all you rumor addict's:
> Having just attending the IBO Board of Directors meeting held yesterday here's the truth, don't care if this is a thread killer or not!!!!
> This is the year the IBO seeks bids for our target contract. We have or will soon be contacting ALL 3D target manufactures requesting their interest in bidding on our target needs for the next several years. These bids will then be reviewed by President Watkins and presented to the IBO Board of Directors at our fall meeting. At which time an announcement will be made. Bing Bang Boom end of story!!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope they don't, I just spent about $8000 on new McKenzies for my new club.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

XForce Girl said:


> I hope they don't, I just spent about $8000 on new McKenzies for my new club.


I just bought a few mids and 4 new targets, $3,000.00.


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

Our club just bought 20 including an elk. $$$$$$$$


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think they went up on prices because people are buying more inserts instead of mid-sections. :spy:


----------

